# brakes...killin me



## VR6CORRA (Mar 12, 2011)

i have a 99 audi a4. the front brakes chirp like a bird and squeal like a pig. i put new pads and rotors, cleaned and lubed the sliding pins and...still have same noise. any ideas?


----------



## elrich_d (Aug 6, 2008)

backing plate, built up rust? Does the noise only come when you brake or even when the wheel is spinning. Go through everything and see if you notice anything rubbing


----------



## VR6CORRA (Mar 12, 2011)

i hear it while driving and its worse when i apply the brakes. sometimes i can hear a rotational grinding noise too. someone told me the wheel bearings could be worn, but i dont ever hear that "helecopter" noise they usually make when bad


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

The pistons in the calipers probably aren't retracting enough to separate the pads from the rotors. Regular brake fluid flushes and replacement will keep this from happening. At this point, you probably need rebuilt calipers.


----------



## VR6CORRA (Mar 12, 2011)

ill try the fluid flush. thanks for the advice


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

VR6CORRA said:


> ill try the fluid flush. thanks for the advice


Too late. You have corrosion that's making the pistons stick.


----------



## VR6CORRA (Mar 12, 2011)

if the piston in the caliper is sticking would it still be noisey and i mean extra noisey when the brakes are being applied??


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Hard to say without getting in there. Its a pretty simple system. Assuming all went well with new rotors and pads (and everything fits properly), there isn't much left. Check the dust shields just to make sure they're not dragging on something.


----------



## VR6CORRA (Mar 12, 2011)

ill check and update tomorrow
thank you


----------



## VR6CORRA (Mar 12, 2011)

Finally got some time to look at it all again... Seems like its the wheel bearing and hub, with the wheel off and the rotor secured to the hub I put the car in first gear and watched it spin and I can see the rotor moving in and out. Ill update after I replace the bearings,


----------



## VR6CORRA (Mar 12, 2011)

finally got the time and parts... new hubs new bearings= no more noise


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Good to hear. As a general rule, make sure your axle nut is torqued properly. It's a also a good idea to put some brake lube on the backing plates where they contact the piston and caliper to help keep them quiet.


----------



## VR6CORRA (Mar 12, 2011)

so far everything has been good. new control arms next..


----------



## VR6CORRA (Mar 12, 2011)

thinking about possibly selling/or trading for something else..any offers let me know. 
still havent figured out how to post pictures,always ask for html? my pics are stored on the computer not another web site


----------



## VR6CORRA (Mar 12, 2011)

now looking to do a brake upgrade at all 4 corners. brembo wilwood? any sugestions? any mods need to be made for calipers to clear factory wheels? any suggestions or comments appreciated


----------



## pdxian (May 11, 2012)

to get ideas for upgraded brakes go here to get started:
http://www.ecstuning.com/
this should give you an idea of price points and what to look for 
if you look at this website specifically you can see what you'll need for any "upgrades" or retro fits.
you can also go to 
www.mjmautohaus.com
as well as
http://www.germanautoparts.com/
I hope this helps you in your quest for quiet strong stopping application
Cheers,
PDXIAN


----------



## VR6CORRA (Mar 12, 2011)

ok cool thanks for the reply


----------

